# Quick recipes main dishes thread-actual recipes



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok if you're in a rush or have minimal ingredients to hand....Do you have a family favourite? If you care to share then post it here.. 

I'll start with basic meatloaf.

1kg minced steak (2.2 lb)
500gms sausage meat (1.1 lb)
2 onions grated
3 carrots grated
1 soup mix ( I usually add an oxtail/ onion or tomato one)
1 440gm (approx 1lb) tin of diced tomatoes in puree
seasonings to your preference ( I'll chuck in a bit of chopped rosemary/parsley and thyme)
salt and pepper

fire up the foodprocessor and throw the veges through the grater attachment.
mix the mince and the sausagemeat well ( get your hands in there) mix everything else in well and pop it in a casserole dish, centre of a moderate oven (180C) and forget about it for 40 mins or so. serve with a salad or your choice of cooked veg..

freezes well...and it makes a nice change on sandwiches for school lunches.

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

recipes from Troys Kitchen...

So here is an example of using what you have. Neither my neighbor Phil or I had any steak sauce so I looked around to see what I could come up with in 5 minutes.

Sorry not going to convert the measurements on this one.


In a sauce pan I added:

1/2 cup red wine
1 TBLS each, minced garlic, onion, and celery
About 2 TBLS spicy brown mustard and
about 1 teaspoon of Black Pepper

I reduced this till just about all the liquid was evaporated.

I added about 1 cup of ketchup(yes ketchup) and about 2 drops of liquid smoke and about 1 TBLS Worstheshire Sauce.

I whipped this togeher and got it hot, removed it from the heat and covered it till it was cool.

Voila, less than 10 minutes for an instant sauce with no forethought what so ever. Pretty darn good too!! 
__________________

For 4 people.

4 thick cut pork chops, or large chicken breasts ($6)
Box of pre made stuffing($1.25)
2 cans pre made gravy($1.50)

Enough veg, your choice($2)

4 large potatoes, baked or mashed. ($1)

Cut a pocket in the meat. Mix up the stuffing and stick it in the pocket. Season to taste, Bake covered.

I prefer food from scratch too, but were talking quick and cheap.

This is less than $12 and will feed 4 people. Add a nice salad and noone is going away hungry and still very cheap. 
__________________


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

Quick bacon and egg pie.

take 1 large casserole dish and butter it..

I large packet of bacon 750gm ( 1.5 lb) chop up with scissors.. leave quite large pieces.
( alternatively if bacon pieces are cheaper, use those instead), take a dozen to a dozen and a half eggs.

layer eggs and bacon evenly, season with salt and pepper, top with defrosted pre rolled flakey pastry, brush with milk and bake in a slightly higher than moderate oven.. ( I use 190C)

in 30 mins it's done.

alternate topping is a kind of batter that comes out somewhere between cake and scone in texture and makes a nice change...if doing this topping mix it together before you do the bacon and eggs.

2 eggs
1/2 cup melted butter
1 cup milk
1 cup sifted flour
1tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt

beat eggs, butter and milk, add flour, baking powder and salt. mix til smooth let stand 30 mins. pour over the bacon and eggs.


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, Allile, I'm hoping I have the metric right. 

Cheesy Chicken & Salsa skillet dinner

2 cups (500ml) multigrain penne pasta
1 whole boneless skinless chicken breasts, cubed
1 quart (1L) jar of salsa, home canned preferred
1 pint (500ml)tomato sauce
1 cup (250ml) corn
2 cups (500ml) of co-jack cheese (this is cheddar & monterey jack cheese blend)

While cooking the penne pasta, heat a small amount of olive oil in a chicken fry pan and cook chicken, add pasta when cooked, add salsa, corn and tomato sauce. Bring to boil, simmer for 10 minutes, top with cheese cover cook for a few minutes longer until cheese has melted. 
Then enjoy, Total time to make is 30 minutes.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

you want me to fix the spelling?

ok two questions....

is the corn frozen, canned or creamed? if creamed or canned is it drained? Does it matter?

second question... no idea what a monteray jack cheese is.. is it a tasty cheese ( crumbly hard cheddar?) if i am far from the ballpark can you give an approximate?

cheers

allie


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2010)

St Allie said:


> you want me to fix the spelling?
> 
> ok two questions....
> 
> ...



LOL, you know I didn't have metric or metic for that matter when I went to school. In college, if the numbers didn't have anything to do with finances, I didn't take it.

Corn is frozen, drained
monteray jack cheese is like a white mild cheddar, kinda sorta. You could probably just use a mild cheddar. I would think it would be pretty good.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

so it's a semi sharp cheese without being crumbly?

ok I'm onto it.. 

gonna fix your spelling now julie  ( lmao.. you fixed it!!)


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay, this is one from the movie "Julia-Julie" but I have to admit that it is so good, my wife asks for it constantly.
Fire up your grill, and put some chicken on it. Breast or even thighs are okay.
While they are cooking take 
about a pound of Portabella mushrooms and saute them in a pan with LOTS of butter. Add a hand full of cut up onions to them after the mushrooms have started cooking. A little fresh garlic doesn't hur either.
Now when the mushrooms and onions are just about done, add a cup or so of Port Wine. 
Cook long enough to get rid of the alcohol and then add a pint of heavy whipping cream.
Cook just long enough to thicken up.
By this time your chicken is either done, or burnt.
Serve over white rice.
I'm telling you, it's finger licking good.
Wait, that might be "trade marked"!


----------

